# Forum Spam



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

No not that awful meat, but something similarly bad (kind of).

I've only registered here recently. During the past 24 hours I've received no less than 12 of the following email messages:



> "Someone has tried to log into your account on UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.
> 
> The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 91.207.61.66
> 
> ...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Spam count is up to 17 messages now. Spam IP seems to be operating from the Ukraine and the messages are being sent/routed from this email address: katy at atheda.com

I'll try putting that on the email block-list and see if that works.

I take it nobody else has had this problem?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

They are offical UK-M notification emails... And the email address they are being sent from (katy @ atheda) belongs to a UK-M admin..

its not spam.. your username is whats pre-typed in the generic 'username' field for people logging in... so if any member enters a password without entering there username, it will think that the pre-typed 'user name' which fills the 'user name' field is indeed the username.... hence your notifications of incorrect log-ins

Only way to sort this is to either change your username.... or ask every single member to make sure they put characters into the 'unser name' field... so that you are not inconvienced :innocent:


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

So your user name is "user name" or have I misunderstood ?

If so you'll get loads of messages.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

lxm said:


> They are offical UK-M notification emails... And the email address they are being sent from (katy at atheda) belongs to a UK-M admin..
> 
> its not spam.. your username is whats pre-typed in the generic 'username' field for people logging in... so if any member enters a password without entering there username, it will think that the pre-typed 'user name' which fills the 'user name' field is indeed the username.... hence your notifications of incorrect log-ins
> 
> Only way to sort this is to either change your username.... or ask every single member to make sure they put characters into the 'unser name' field... so that you are not inconvienced :innocent:


Thanks for the reply. Okay I pretty much understand that, though I may waive the option of contacting every single member............ :whistling:

Though one thing I don't quite understand is that the IP address is the same in every failed log-in attempt email.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

User Name said:


> Thanks for the reply. Okay I pretty much understand that, though I may waive the option of contacting every single member............ :whistling:
> 
> Though one thing I don't quite understand is that the IP address is the same in every failed log-in attempt email.


Because it's 1 individual trying to login to different accounts.

If you post a new choice of username in this thread I'll change it for you.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lol too funny, and random


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I know sometimes miss out the 'user name' field and type my password... resulting in you probably getting an email!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lxm said:


> I know sometimes miss out the 'user name' field and type my password... resulting in you probably getting an email!


same here, my work pc can take so long to load this site sometimes that i think i have typed in the password and username, press enter, just to find out its still tryin to load some ads or summit and what i have typed hasnt registered but pressing enter has


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

im guna spam you so ****ing baaaaaad user name looool


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

"Username!":lol:

I hope you do not work with sharp tools


----------

